# Peter Jones



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I just read over on the www.7-8ths.info site that garden railroader and author, Peter Jones, passed away. Many know him for his GR column, "Scribblings on a Workshop Wall", and his book, "Practical Garden Railways", I just started reading. I always enjoyed his quirky humor and outside-of-the-box thinking. He will be greatly missed.

-Brian


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that, he was a great writer and had some fascinating ideas...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

thats a big bummer. I'll miss his articles


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

One of my favorite features of the magazine. I'll miss him/it.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a complete downer. No joke, I _just _ordered his book on constructing live steam locomotives.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done a quick search and couldn't find any obit or news on his passing. Does anyone have details? I always found him to be a wonderfully eccentric and fascinating character.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a copy of what was posted on GRR site.

I'm very saddened to report that Peter Jones has passed away due to complications from cancer. We only recently learned he was very ill, but did not know the severity of the illness.
His last column will run in the August issue.
Rene 




I too enjoyed his writing's in GR, will miss him.

Chuck


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Nuts. Nuts, nuts, nuts. 

Sorry -- I could be more articulate, but not in a public forum. I knew him through his prodigious writings and from exchanging a few e-mails. A wonderful and helpful man. Nuts, nuts, nuts. 

Sadly, Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just been in contact with Tag Gorton, the editor of the British GR magazine. he tells me that Peter was suffering from pancreatic cancer, but that he was having some treatment that seemed to offer an element of remission. 

Sadly, it did not work. 

As well as being a railway modeller of the old school - 'never throw ANYTHING away' - he was a brilliant musician, a consummate water-colourist and a humorous and engaging author. 

He'll be missed by a very great many for all those things. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a real bummer! VERY sorry to learn of Peter's passing. He contributed a great deal to this hobby and it was always a joy to read his writings. Sad news indeed!


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

I am deeply saddened by Peter Jones' passing. Always found his GR mag columns interesting and informative. What a loss to the hobby! My condolences to his family, and to all those readers who will miss him. 
SandyR


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

This is terribly bad news. I've been a fan of Peter's writing since I first started in the hobby, both through GR and the old AWNUTS magazine. He was forever an inspiration and I will miss his presence in the hobby tremendously. 
Chris


----------



## SIRY 101 (Jan 11, 2008)

I always read Peter's column first. Always left me wanting for more. The Compton Down railway was interesting in all of the gauges and types of power it had. The effect he wanted to achieve. You could tell Peter was passionate about the hobby. A sad day indeed.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

What a loss, I've some his books, they are great reads! 

cale


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

He had a tremendous ability to make me 'see' by way of artistry and craftsmanship things that were built not prototypically, but imaginatively, to convey the 'feel' of the real thing, like his big foundry.

Les


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rene said that he had a column in every issue of GR from day 1.. What a talented person.. Will miss him greatly.. 

BulletBob


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter really knew how to build stuff. Check out his Compton Down railroad. Probably no finer anywhere.


http://www.comptondown.co.uk/home.html

Our best wishes to the family.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

We will greatly miss him. He contibuted much to the hobby of garden railroading, and I was always inspired by his creative mind. 

Terl


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is sad, always enjoyed his columns and the few emails we exchanged.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

A sad day indeed. 

Sigh, he will be missed. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Rene published a very nice picture of him in the Trains forum announcing his death. 
He will be missed.

Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, will miss his articles in GR but he has left us quite a legacy....25 _years _of articles! I am also saddened that Peter left us sooner than one would expect but I will choose to honor his memory by re-reading some of his articles as I have all of them saved. Peter's wisdom and wit (and common sense!) will now be only a fingertip away. He will be missed though.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve,

Perhaps there is hope some publisher will collect his articles and publish a book?

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It would probably be Sidestreet itself? I had the same idea Les......


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute that would be to someone who has been so much a part of the hobby. I would assume that Kalmbach holds the publication rights to all of Mr. Jones GR articles? I would love to see a collection of his articles. Great idea. 
Chris


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but what about the pre-Kalmbach ones? Either way, I think Marc H would be the person to approach.


----------



## Darcy Wine (Aug 8, 2008)

That is to bad. I really looked forward to reading his article in each issue of Garden Railways. I don't know of many people that could write so beautifully. I found myself mesmerized by his writings more then once. He will sure be missed by many even if most of us never knew his personally.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

It never failed,as soon as my Garden Railways came in the mail,Peter Jones column was the first to read.I for one will sadly miss this man who I seemed to know but had never met in person. Peter Jones was a mentor to many of us,me included.So many ideas, so little time. Rest in Peace ,Peter you will be sorely missed by many of us
Fred


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I was *VERY SORRY *







to hear of Peter's passing - his GR articles were usually one of the most enjoyable parts of the magazine. Although he claimed not to be a *"rivet counter", *some of his modelling was *VERY impressive *







- his *"walking-beam steam engine water works"*







building pictured in GR a few years back was *stunning. *







A collection of his articles would make a *fascinating *book. My condolences to his family.







*Tom*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Darcy,

I see this is your first post, so WELCOME to the board!!









He had the rare ability to captivate my imagination, too. To present a world of possibilities rather than a specific project, though he did that well, almost in passing to present his larger point.

Les


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

His alternate view was always a challenge to the norm. I'm so glad to see that I was not alone in appreciating his humor, modesty and sense of play. He will be missed and I too will go back to my collection of GR to read a few of his articles today. Sure to inspire and enlighten. Goodbye Peter.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

AWWWW... heck. Dunno' why I just saw this, but that doesn't matter right now.

Like everybody else said..first thing read, master modeler with a sense of humor, etc. etc. After reading him for so many years (including his garden railway book) I had the feeling that I knew him as a genuine person, one who I'd like to share a cuppa' with if I ever got across the pond. His most important lesson, IMHO, was just this -- have fun with your hobby! If you're not enjoying it, you're trying too hard..


Aw heck.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel terrible only having just learned of his passing with the arrival of my copy of GR in today's mail...Peter Jones was the single biggest influence on my passion for outdoor & garden railroading. I have both of his books and nearly every issue of GR since its inception. "Scribblings" was what I always would turn to first in every issue. 

My condolences go out for his family & loved ones; Peter Jones will be sorely missed.


----------

